# gtkesms

## ZaYer

la pregunta es sencilla:

Alguien ha tenido cojones a compilar el gtkesms? Porke joder, lo he ¡ntentado por activa y por pasiva como diria el del bigote y el resultado obtenido siempre ha sido que me falta el Gtk-perl (cosa que no es cierta) en fin, si alguien ha sido capaz que por favor me lo cuente, gracias.

----------

